

Ask HN: What software development technologies do you love? - hoodoof

What tools, languages and frameworks would they have to pry from your cold, dead hands?<p>For me it would have to include at least:<p>ngrep<p>postgres<p>Telerik Fiddler for Windows<p>iTerm for OSX<p>Python<p>SqlAlchemy<p>PyCharm
======
MalcolmDiggs
Git.

Nothing has changed my work-life as much as that sweet little tool. I think
back on the days before Git as a kind of "State of Nature". It was like we
hadn't discovered fire yet.

------
Rainymood
Vim :w :q :q

Oh yes, click the red button in the top-left corner, of course.

------
a3n

      vim
      urxvt
      tmux
      python
      ipython
      The unix pipeline, and everything you can plug in to it.
      ssh, and everything you can run on the other end of it.
      multitail, especially when displaying running logs on the other end of ssh.
      Maybe vagrant.
      nginx
      uwsgi
      Whatever I'm running in uwsgi.

~~~
porker
Nice, I'd never seen multitail before.

------
fmsf
Listing just one, that is miles away from anything else: terminal or bash like
CLI with all CLI tools it contains

------
general_failure
node

------
punch_card
vi

fortran

gdb

why even look at anything else other than the 'holy trinity'?

------
johntyree
Vim

The Linux kernel perf and inotify

Tmux

IPython

Haskell

Netcat

The gnu tools

